# asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory

## drakesoft

Hall zusammen, ich bekomme seit dem ich den neuen kernel (2.6.28) benutze folgende fehlermedlung beim compilieren von meinem modem treiber "src/driver.h:26:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory"  was könnte das sein?

----------

## drakesoft

ich hab jetzt mal die datei erstellt mit dem inhalt vom 2.6.26er kernel 

jetzt kommt folgende meldung:

```
error: implicit declaration of function ‘find_task_by_pid’ 
```

----------

## firefly

Um welchen Treiber handelt es sich denn?

Und lösche die von dir erstellte Datei wieder, diese Vorgehensweise ist Falsch.

----------

## drakesoft

die datei besteht nur aus einem link:

```
#include <linux/semaphore.h>
```

Es handelt sich um net-dialup/fcdslusb

----------

## firefly

da wirst du leider warten müssen, bis avm einen Treiber liefert, welche mit dem 2.6.28 kompatibel ist.

----------

